# Cost of living / Salary info needed



## fab (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello,
I am an IT tech. account manager responsible for Southern Europe.
My company, a multinational IT firm, has just asked me to move to HK for a couple of years.
Since I am going to negotiate my new salary package, I would like to have some info about rent, salary and health service in HK.
E.g. I am from Italy: here I do not pay for any health insurance.
I guess I am going to pay less taxes; I mean now my net salary is about 40% less than the gross one.
IMHO, the European standards in terms of quality of living are quite high so I am afraid it could be expensive to keep the same standards in HK.

Thank you in advance


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

fab said:


> Hello,
> I am an IT tech. account manager responsible for Southern Europe.
> My company, a multinational IT firm, has just asked me to move to HK for a couple of years.
> Since I am going to negotiate my new salary package, I would like to have some info about rent, salary and health service in HK.
> ...


you are being asked to move to HK. POINT 1 look for a place, and get the company to pay the rent. POINT 2 get the company to give you comprehensive medical insurance. Point 3 get financial advice
:ranger:


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

fab said:


> Hello,
> I am an IT tech. account manager responsible for Southern Europe.
> My company, a multinational IT firm, has just asked me to move to HK for a couple of years.
> Since I am going to negotiate my new salary package, I would like to have some info about rent, salary and health service in HK.
> ...


Standards in HK are far higher than you would expect. Health insurance is a must. the taxtion level was 15% when I left two years ago and sales tax was nil. new terrorties rental is far cheaper than on the island or kowloon and transport is so easy. Financially...you are going to get a pleasant surprise, culture... you're going to have to work on it. If you think europe is more advanced than HK in systems, health care and infrastructure..... wait until you get there and be happy. costs? negociate health care and pensions with your employer before going there..

Legally if you work in HK you must be enrolled in a "Mandatory Pension Fund" or an equivilant.. check your employer will do this for you


----------



## fab (Apr 10, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> standards in hk are far higher than you would expect. Health insurance is a must.
> New terrorties rental is far cheaper than on the island or kowloon and transport is so easy. Financially...you are going to get a pleasant surprise, culture... You're going to have to work on it. If you think europe is more advanced than hk in systems, health care and infrastructure..... Wait until you get there and be happy. Costs? Negociate health care and pensions with your employer before going there..
> 
> Legally if you work in hk you must be enrolled in a "mandatory pension fund" or an equivilant.. Check your employer will do this for you



thank you so much


----------

